# What to top off with after racking



## buercky (Aug 27, 2012)

What does everybody top off with after racking off lees? (i think thats what it is called) What if you needed a half gallon to top off?

Thanks


----------



## analog_kidd (Aug 27, 2012)

I always make a little extra in the primary, then when I transfer to the carboy, the extra i put in a clean wine or beer bottle. I cover the bottle with a makeshift airlock using a piece of plastic from a ziplock, and secured with a rubber band. When I transfer and need to top up, I use the extra wine. If I still have a little left over, I transfer the extra into a smaller bottle and save for later.

Since you probably have already started, you can top up with a similar wine, or (less desirable) water if it's just a small amount. Other people use sanitized marbles to take up some of the space. You can also transfer to smaller containers.


----------



## cedarswamp (Aug 27, 2012)

IMO if you need a half gallon to top off you should be racking to a smaller carboy.

But I think most top off with a similar wine or juice.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 27, 2012)

Buercky, 

Whatever you use, do not use water. Use a similar wine. 

I don't top off per se, rather I down size my containers. I am guessing that you are new to the hobby and may not have a lot of varying sizes of carboys but over the years, if you stay with the hobby, you will. I have 6.5, 6, 5, 3, 1 and 1/2 gallon carboys in addition to may 1500 ml bottles. So if I start with 6 gallons and rack (losing 1/2 gallon or so) I go to a 5 gallon and a 1/2 gallon carboy.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 27, 2012)

I use water often. It depends on how fruit-laden your initial must was. Often, water has no effect whatsoever on my wine, which turns out intense and alcohol-laden before topping off. Similar wine or reserved wine from the batch works too. Or you could go the no-top way and use aggie marbles, sanitized and dropped down the carboy neck.


----------



## ejiang (Aug 27, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I use water often. It depends on how fruit-laden your initial must was. Often, water has no effect whatsoever on my wine, which turns out intense and alcohol-laden before topping off. Similar wine or reserved wine from the batch works too. Or you could go the no-top way and use aggie marbles, sanitized and dropped down the carboy neck.



Aggie marble-where to buy them? Do you mean real marble or the round glass balls kids play?


----------



## Deezil (Aug 27, 2012)

ejiang said:


> Aggie marble-where to buy them? Do you mean real marble or the round glass balls kids play?



He's probably talking the glass marbles as they're easy to clean, non-porous like a carboy & easy/cheap to find...

Just dont actually *drop *them down the carboy neck


----------



## ejiang (Aug 28, 2012)

Deezil said:


> He's probably talking the glass marbles as they're easy to clean, non-porous like a carboy & easy/cheap to find...
> 
> Just dont actually drop them down the carboy neck



Thanks. Do you know what kind of store can I find them. And is it safe?


----------



## Billy8998 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have found, if im not bulk ageing in the carboy then if I skip topping up the meta does its job and no oxidation occurred. I'd not be so confident if I was bulk ageing beyond 5-6 weeks


----------



## ShaunDanz (Aug 28, 2012)

When I first started I just bought cheap boxed wine to top off with. However, now I have lots and lots of similar wine that I've made that I can top off with.


----------



## loumik (Aug 28, 2012)

ejiang said:


> Thanks. Do you know what kind of store can I find them. And is it safe?


 
If you can't find them at a local toy store try morewine.com, they have them.

LOUMIK


----------

